# After popcorn removal - finishing ceiling/walls



## CoachPS12 (Aug 8, 2017)

I've removed the popcorn without any issue and was able to keep the ceiling in pretty good shape. I've already sanded patched sanded and patched and am pleased with the results. 

My question and issue is that I'm having trouble finishing around the edges where the ceiling and walls meet. When removing popcorn some of it is overlayed onto the wall and then removing that rips up some drywall on the wall and vice verse. When removing small stubborn pieces I most likely gouged the tape right at the joint as well. 

To finish, I assume I'll just need to mud a the little areas on my wall but do I need to put any caulking around where the ceiling and wall meet? Trying to find the best way to get clean lines.

Thanks


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Should be able to fix it all with joint compound. Often a bead of caulk helps to make the wall/ceiling line more defined.


----------



## CoachPS12 (Aug 8, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Should be able to fix it all with joint compound. Often a bead of caulk helps to make the wall/ceiling line more defined.


Thanks Mark. Does it matter if I cut into the tape when removing popcorn. What I mean is I didn't gouge it on the ceiling, but cut along wall/ceiling edge to remove some stubborn popcorn overhanging both.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it and I wouldn't caulk unless you see some separation occurring at that joint after all is said and done.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's better not to cut the drywall tape but normally it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I do a lot of popcorn removal. I usually end up running a fine bead of caulk around the perimeter of the ceiling because the corners don't look as good as they can with the caulk.

I prime the ceiling and also do a first coat of paint on the ceiling. Next I run a small bead of caulk. Then I do the second coat of paint. 

Here's a little ceiling caulking and painting trick to get a nice straight cut line where the ceiling meets the wall for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

If you're gonna tape and caulk to get a nice line, cut it in while the tape is still there. You made it much harder on yourself by pulling the tape before you cut in.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

It might be more work than you want to tackle, but maybe consider adding a small crown molding? When we removed the popcorn ceilings in our home we did that in a couple of rooms.


----------

